# Tahiti Charters



## Poobah (Mar 24, 2007)

We will be at the Bali Hai, Moorea in March 2008 and were thinking of looking into a sailboat charter w/captain and cook. :whoopie: 

Anyone done that recently? Recomendations?

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## Pat H (Mar 24, 2007)

Sounds like someone is REALLY going to enjoy retirement!


----------



## Poobah (Mar 24, 2007)

*Retirement*

Pat,

You betcha Baby!!!!:whoopie: 

My last day of work is 30 March! Tahiti has been on our To Do List forever.

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## Dottie (Mar 24, 2007)

Hi
We did that on our retirement present to ourselves or I should say we tried to do it.  I think the outfit was Captain Cook.  We never did the sail and I think it speaks highly of them.  The night before we were to sail, the captain called and said he was willing to go ahead with the plan, but the seas were forcast to be very high and I had told him I have a bit of a motion problem.  He gave us our choice.  We elected to cancel the sail and fly.  We were out no money tho sorry not to have been able to do the sail.  However, we did have a wonderful trip spending 28 days at 4 islands.  Maybe the highlight was riding up to Hotel Bora Bora (I think on Riataea) when the ceiling of the lobby was still smoking after a fire the day prior.  They bumped us from a crappy garden unit to a somewhat falling apart over water bungelow.  It was fun.  This was all about 15 years ago, but I suggest being willing to go with the unexpected and having a great trip as we did.  We did stay at the Bali Hai timeshare a week.  It was somewhat doudy, but again a unique fun experience where we made some great aussie friends.

Dottie


----------



## 4smkj4 (Jan 21, 2009)

Poobah said:


> We will be at the Bali Hai, Moorea in March 2008 and were thinking of looking into a sailboat charter w/captain and cook. :whoopie:
> 
> Anyone done that recently? Recomendations?
> 
> ...


I highly recommend a week cruise on the Paul Gauguin. Outstanding service, food, accomodations, all inclusive and plenty to do. You don't feel like your on a cattle boat. The crew/passenger ratio is close to 1/1.
Sailing is great if you know you like it but its not everyones cup of tea. And its hard to know if you are going to have a GOOD Captain.  We were on the new year cruise 06-07. Dave


----------

